# Water



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

When adding new H2O to your tank what do people use as a dechlorinator? Any other stuff added?? New to the "addiction". Any help with improving my H2O. This forum has helped feed my addiction I mean grow my knowledge of fish care. (I have 40 Tropheus in a 175)

Thanks with any help. :thumb:


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I use Prime


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I also use SeaChem Prime.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Prime


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seachem Prime.
As the Tap water is added. (Slowly so as not to over cool the tank)
My tap has 14-20KH and 20-24GH so I need add no buffers most of the time.
Whats yours?
I must get barrels to pre mix and pre warm and pH stabalise it one day.  
Tanks stay at pH 8.4 to 8.6 most of the time.

Oh I often check the tap water for nitrates and phosphates.
Sometimes (seasons?) this is high for me (over 10ppm) so I run the tapwater through a nitrate/phosphate remover.

Nitragon II I think my one is called but there are lots of makes.

They take a long time to recharge with a salt solution so I only use it when nessarcery.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I try and test my tap water monthly to make sure the city isn't dumping some different chemical into the water system....

My water change regime goes like so....

Drain about 70% water
Add Kordon's Amquel+plus and NovaAqua+plus
Trickle water back in through a commercial carbon filter

The carbon filter has allowed me to do much greater water change amounts and almost zero nasties come out of the filter and into my tank.


----------



## delock (May 14, 2003)

carbon bottle only!


----------



## brichardincoke (Jun 16, 2008)

Prime..... you have to watch your city water though, especially with all the flooding of late. My city has been know to put a lot more chemicals in the tap water when flooding occurs.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

aLways dose as if you have changed 100% of your water.

You never know when your municple supply conditions change because of flushes, construction, or flooding.

In Houston, the municiple supply is known to have Ammonia, and Nitrite issues, and there is always some amount of construction going on somewhere.

Hope this helps..

Geoff


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

test your tap for chlorine or chloramine. If it only has these then dechlor works well. If you have other heavy metals or chemicals maybe prime is the way to go. I use dechlor for my tank and it has worked well for years with me. I think prime also detoxifies ammonia and nitrates so find out whats in your water and use what you need to.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I use API tap conditioner, but I only use it if I do a HUGE water change... My water is pretty good here.


----------



## Crush (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't add anything at all. The water out of the tap is perfect for Tanganyikans. Once in a very great while I remember that I have a can of Sera Mineral Salt in one of my drawers and add some to all my tanks, but normally I just do waterchanges with tap water without anything else.


----------



## CrimsonHelkite (Apr 12, 2007)

I use water no conditioner never had a problem but the water here in god's country is great.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i use a simple inline filter, to help manage our local chlorine treatment, and compliment with 'prime' for all w.c. exceeding 50%. HTH.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

"PRIME" time... :thumb:


----------

